# New Project - Need Help Identifying a Steel Lugged English Bike - HELP!



## Chowchair (Sep 4, 2015)

I picked this bike at an yard sale today for $10 and tried to find I for on the internet about the manufacturer but can't find any thing.  Could all of you nice folks tell me what I got?  photos below.

This will be my second project, I restored a super awesome green Columbia Roadster last year and now I am hooked!


----------



## T-Mar (Sep 7, 2015)

It looks like it may be Raleigh manufactured. It appears to have Raleigh pattern rear dropouts with the eyelets below the axle slot. It definitely has the fork eyelets mounted on the lower blade, as opposed to the dropouts, which Raleigh also did. The lug set also looks like that used by Raleigh on certain models in the 1950s. The serial number location also would be consistent with Raleigh. Finally, it looks like it may have a Raleigh pattern bottom bracket and headset.

The UEK crankset in conjunction with a standard fork crown  and head decal suggests that if it is a Raleigh product, then it is either a budget brand or a contract manufactured, private label brand.


----------



## Chowchair (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow,  Thanks for the information.  So Raleigh made bikes under contract for other brands?  That is interesting.

I am also finding out that these english bikes tend to be a dime a dozen.  I like the bike and especially the chrome fenders and I am going to make a go of it to fix it up. I want to use it as a around town bike or fix it up so my daughter can get to an from school on it.  It is missing the rear sprocket gears and axle that goes through center of the back rim. 

Two questions:  1. where could I get parts?  eBay?  and 2.  Could it be made into a single speed with a lets say a coaster break?

A sincere thank you for replying to my post, you have helped me a great deal.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 25, 2015)

would make great single speed coater brake rider.


----------

